# Suggestions for deep eye creases/wrinkles



## Aquilah (Apr 3, 2006)

I need help finding a product to diminish my deep undereye creases/wrinkles. I recently tried Neutrogena Intensive Eye Treatment for Deep Wrinkles, and it didn't do much good... I've also tried MK products, and again, I didn't see results. I'm not sure if I have deep undereye wrinkles or creases, but I know they need help. I'm looking into trying Lancome Resolution Eye D-Contraxol since it's supposed to help with wrinkles and dermo creases. I've also looked into Dior Capture R60/80 Filler - Intense Deep Wrinkle Filler. Any suggestions and/or recommendations would be *GREATLY* appreciated!!!


----------



## patsluv (Apr 3, 2006)

Green Cream may help. I use it all over my face and around the eyes. In the eye area I buffer with Silkia camellia oil, as otherwise it's a bit drying and irritating for me. This is working out very well. My lines are noticeably more subdued.


----------



## dolphin_gal (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi, I went to your profile and saw your pic. From what I could make out, those aren't wrinkles, they look more like bags. I was born with them - lol - can see it in pics even when I was 3 years old. I have tried numerous eye creams over the years to no avail ... maybe I should have given the products more time (patience is NOT my forte), but if there was no improvement after a month, I stopped using whatever.

Anyway, in looking around at various makeupsites and skin boards, there was a 52 yo woman who said that emu oil had thickened the thin skin under her eyes, thus decreasing wrinkles. I'm older than that so figured give it a try. About two weeks ago I received the emu oil and started using in am and pm. I'm not sure if the skin is starting to 'thicken' per se, but it sure doesn't look as delicate ... AND, the dent under the bags has filled out some already - YEAH ... and that's just after two weeks. My "bags" are FAR less noticeable. You don't need much. All I do is barely wet the tip of my finger and glide it on. Too much and it can be oily and take forever to sink into your skin. Also make sure you are drinking water every day - 64 oz - dehydration first shows up in the delicate undereye area.

I got my emu oil from here.


----------



## xkatiex (Apr 3, 2006)

Does it help make the skin more stronger then?, because my skin around my eyes is so thin at the moment you can see every single vein. I need something to help it but I'm so confused and I don't know whats the best to buy.


----------



## dolphin_gal (Apr 3, 2006)

Hmmmm ... you're only 16, so your skin certainly shouldn't be thin or weak ... ergo emu oil might not be able to do anything. Some people have veins closer to the surface than the average person. Also, if you have a very pale/light complexion, underlying veins are more noticeable in areas of normally thinner skin, like undereyes and forehead - a good concealer would be the way to go in that instance. I'd say the first thing is to make sure your drinking your 64 oz of water every day. Scrounge around on ebay or google "emu oil" and see if you can find a small sample size to try if you'd like.


----------



## Aquilah (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks! Patience is definitely not my forte either... I always want it yesterday, now still isn't good enough *lol* I'll definitely check into the emu oil.

I spoke to my cousin (she's a licensed esthetician), and she said we apparently have lovely eye imperfections in the family. We both looked back at pictures from when we were little, and it was apparent even at 6 mths old! The dark undereye circles have lightened a lot since I've been getting more sleep, but they're still there. My cousin told me I have deep creases that just aren't going to go anywhere *lol* She suggested trying a product with glycolic acid, while emphasizing Peter Thomas Roth. My cousin has given up and is saving up for her "Botox Fund." She's tried almost everything on the market, and still hasn't had the desired look. I'll let her know what you suggested though, as well as send her the link.

A friend told I might have the creases/wrinkles/bags because of the fact that my eyes are more set out from my face than most. I gotta admit, I do have big eyes... They necessarily don't "protrude," but they're not as set in as most... The joys!

FYI, I updated my profile pic so it's a little more recent. To me, my eyes don't look as bad there as they did in my previous profile pic. I've attached it below too to make it easier to access. Thanks again!!!


----------



## jen19 (Apr 4, 2006)

a glycolic acid product will only refine your skin tone, it loosens the bonds between old skin cells so they can shed and new ones can move up to the forefront- its great stuff, and you can get it for much cheaper than that brand you mentioned (Alpha Hydrox is a 10% or 12% glycolic lotion that you can find in the drugstore ) but I don't think it's going to do anything for undereye bags or puffiness.

I won't use emu oil cause its an animal product, but I have heard good things about it so if you don't object to spreading liquified bird fat around your eyes, I would try it. There are other oils that are plant based that are also good for the skin, i am going to do some research on them one of these days and see if any are comparable to emu oil- but so far, all I've heard is what a great job the emu oil does.

Sadly, a genetic trait like yours is hard to change but there are things you can do to improve it, like getting plenty of sleep, drinking lots of water, avoiding heavy eye creams that can cause your eyes to look even puffier...but, to eliminate the bags entirely is probably a losing battle unless you will consider plastic surgery, and I think from looking at your pic that you are far from needing to do something that drastic!!


----------



## Aquilah (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestion! I'll definitely look into that. Is the particular brand you're suggesting called "Alpha Hydrox," or is it called something else?

I'm not too keen on using emu oil either, but I'm almost "desperate" enough to use anything but plastic surgery... I'm not interested in plastic surgery for my face (body maybe, but not face!), so you're right in considering that drastic!


----------



## dolphin_gal (Apr 4, 2006)

LOL - So it is a hereditary thing in your family - yeah, those things can bite, eh? Oh well, but you _can _help minimize. As Jen said, glycolic will only refine your skin tone ... but in later years (when you're over 30) it will also exfoliate and stimulate that area to prevent the skin from getting too thin ... thinning undereye skin in later years will make the bags pop out.

Your eyes in the current pic look great - much much better than in the previous pic ... the right or wrong lighting can make a HUGE difference (think back to when we used to shine flashlights up our faces for ghoulish effects - lol). I can still detect the bag line in your current pic, but it doesn't look anything near like the previous pic. I'd say get some emu oil and give it a try - the hydration and rebuilding properties should help you. I think you'd very much benefit from it. PM me if you have any questions .... and to let me know how you make out.

Kathy


----------



## Min (Apr 4, 2006)

I use avocado oil &amp; its got rid of my lines.


----------



## xkatiex (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks for the help dolphin_gal. Yes I'm super pale! so that must contribute to the thinness around my eyes an all lol!


----------



## loulou4 (Jan 12, 2009)

Hello, Did any of these products help youre eye bags/ issues. I am 26 years old and have dark bags under my eyes and I am starting to notice reaces. Any suggestions. Thanks


----------



## Aniger86 (Jan 13, 2009)

Maybe botox might help as your cousin suggested? I tried them for the frown muscles between my eyebrows, to stop the frowning which makes me look fierce and they turned out good, and since muscles ard that area are generally much thicker and more stubborn, then I think it should work well for creases ard the eyes. That's is if your problem is creases and not eye bags. I myself have no idea what to with my eye bags...


----------



## magosienne (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi, just a friendly reminder, please check the date of that thread before posting, this one is from 2006.


----------



## magosienne (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi, welcome to mut !

I do not suffer from deep eye creases so i'm afraid i don't have any specific product to suggest. Vaseline is a cheap product you can use for dry skin, maybe try applying a very thin coat ?

I suggest you also check our review center, it has tons of reviews, maybe it will help you make a choice.


----------



## Sunnylee (Jan 26, 2009)

Hey Aquilah

I've never tried major eye creams for wrinkles, but I've used Eyeslices. It's like having a mini spa treatment at home. They reduce fine lines, dark circles, and reduce puffiness. I just know that everytime I use them, the area around my eyes feel so refreshed and the skin looks rejuvenated.

The best part is that they are reusable too!

Hope that helped!


----------



## heavenly84 (Feb 6, 2009)

I dont know if you tried it before, but when I started using the under eye cream skyn icelandic relief eye cream. solutions for stressed skin. I noticed that my eye area not only brightened and got smoother but my lines slowly started to become less visible. Its great for puffiness and dark circles. I got it at Sephora. Kinda mucho to pay for eye cream but this is the only one that ever really worked this well for me. I tried Neutrogena, Korres, Clean and Clear and other brands. But this one really after a week i did notice a difference, after a month it was very noticeable difference.


----------



## kimford (Feb 13, 2009)

You should try the AlphaDerma CE products made by Janson Beckett cosmeceuticals. They have made a HUGE difference in my skin. Wrinkles gone, skin is much firmer and more youthful, pores are smaller and skin tone is very even. The AlphaDerma CE is the main product and a wonderful anti-aging cream. I use it around my eyes for eye wrinkles also. It has helped big time with the eye wrinkles and my upper eye area which was loose and saggy looking before. The eye cream Okusil is very good for firming, depuffing and eye wrinkles. I put AlphaDerma CE first and then Okusil.


----------



## Ricci (Feb 13, 2009)

using anti wrinkle stuff doesn't work overnight, and it also does not get rid of all of the wrinkles.. once you have them ur stuck with them .. although some product may help diminish the wrinkles


----------



## kimford (Feb 13, 2009)

There are zillions of anti aging creams and not all of them are created equal. I 've tried a lot, Kinerase, Perricone, Dr Brandt, Skinceuticals, Cellex, Dremu, Lancome, Estee Lauder, almost every drug store anti-aging cream, etc, but wasn't impressed until AlphaDerma CE. Seriously I saw a huge difference within a month and the results got better each day. Not every single wrinkle is gone and most have, and those that remain is much softened. The other amazing thing is the firming and tightening up of the skin. It works for me. Lots of people say I don't look my age. They think I'm late 40ish. I'll turning 60 next month.


----------



## Midnight Blue (Mar 28, 2009)

Very interesting information Kimford -- it sounds like you've done your homework and tried many different products. I'm definitely going to make a note of AlphaDerma CE. Just curious, is it very expensive?


----------



## Radiantskin (Mar 28, 2009)

Something that works really well on creases and wrinkles around the eyes is a cream that you use with galvanic currents. In fact, if your skin is quite soft and sensitive you would even notice a difference right after a 10 minute treatment. But one should stay with it for a longer period of time to see really good results. My guess is that it works so well because it is possible to get the active ingredients deep into the skin (with the galvanic currents). The currents also have a toning and firming effect. The only downside is that one has to invest in a galvanic machine. There is more info about this at: radiantskin.webs.com

Cheers!


----------



## allanmandez (Jun 13, 2009)

I totally agree with katie.I also think so..Hope it helps you all :


----------



## Princess Grace (Jul 1, 2009)

My husband was born with bags under his eyes and they are getting worse with age. He tried from the most expensive to drug store brands, with no results. He got so obsessed with them that we recenty contacted a plastic surgeon. He confirmed that botox does nothing for this type of problem (from your photo it seems to be just like my husband's, only at very early stages). He claims that the only procedure that works is having some of the fat contained in the bags (bags are caused by fat deposits) under his eyes removed, then re-filling his under eye circles with some of the same fat, that he will reposition carefully to make the under-eye ara flat and bright. Personally, I have lines and dark circles under my eyes (no bags) and I have just found the perfect product for me: Oil of Olay Definity Illuminating Eye Gel. It worked almost immediately and wth continuous use my lines are less visible and I need no concealer!:rockwoot:


----------



## firstaka (Aug 19, 2009)

I was just browsing the forums and thought I would suggest PerriconeMD. I hear people raving about it.


----------



## mariakrstn5 (Sep 10, 2009)

I agree, Iâ€™ve been using this Anti Wrinkle Cream since I was young and women should ALWAYS cleanse their face at night and moisturize before bedtime. Thatâ€™s the best advice Iâ€™ve ever heard.


----------



## mariakrstn5 (Sep 11, 2009)

Do you have any idea??


----------



## Sadaf22 (Sep 16, 2009)

Good and is a reflection of internal health. Wrinkles are fine creases caused by sagging and thin skin which are more prominent on the face, neck and backs of the hand. Although appearance of wrinkles are a part of aging process that everyone undergoes, but premature wrinkles maybe a cause of concern.

Causes of wrinkles are due to over exposure to the sun, smoking, pollution, drug use, weight loss and stress.

Read on for simple natural remedies that will help reduce facial wrinkles and prevent new ones from forming:-


A regular facial massage is beneficial to control wrinkles. Massage tightens the tissues and muscles, improves blood circulation and rejuvenates the skin.
Apply a thin film of egg white over the face and let it dry. Wash it off after 15 to 20 minutes
A light coconut oil massage over the area prone to wrinkles is very beneficial
Drink plenty of water. This is the best method for hydrating and moisturizing your skin from within.
Apply sunscreen whenever you venture outdoors.


----------

